# Chronic Diarrhea after Food Poisoning/Virus? Then, read this...



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I developed chronic diarrhea after getting a severe case of food poisoning a little over two years ago. After seeing several docs, I was given the diagnosis of IBS. After nine months of relentless diarrhea, I went to the Mayo clinic in Spring 2000 and a doc there said that I had a "brainerd-like diarrhea". You can actually find more information on brainerd diarrhea on the CDC website. Apparently, there have been documented groups of people who have developed severe and chronic D after a food poisoning incident. But here is the GOOD news. In every single person studied, their condition resolved between 2 and 3 years.As for myself, I have noticed that my symptoms have gotten much better in the past 6 months(although not perfect), and I take A LOT less medication than I did a year ago. I wanted to pass this information on to others -IBS may not be the correct diagnosis for you if you are suffering from consistent, painless diarrhea that started after an acute onset. And according to the head of GI clinic at Mayo, your condition should be much improved after three years if not earlier! So maybe your condition is not forever like IBS- which is certainly something to look forward too (although I know 3 years of chronic diarrhea is no walk in the park) .


----------



## dlancelot (Mar 10, 2010)

Very interesting indeed...I have found that doing a proper parasite cleanse (i.e. New Roots Herbal Purge Parasitis Kit; it's critical that it's the full kit, and not the individual bottle...p.s. don't do the fiber portion if you have crohn's or any stricturing) can clear up any intestinal woes (I have Crohn's Disease)...if a person stays away from the sugar/starch (i.e. SCDiet)...wonder if the intestinal issues are being caused by cronic food poisoning by improper reheating of foods at home?most people don't know that the microwave doesn't adequately heat food items throughout to the proper temperatures to kill bacteria (read 74deg. C)...ever have cold spots in your food after it exits the microwave? *this is just a theory I'm working on...**p.s. if you want to get rid of the diarrhea...try Jamiesons "Travel Probiotic"...it'll get you back to "normal" while you figure out what's causing your diarrhea (don't be afraid to take double recommended dosages).


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's best to avoid any colon cleansers as they can actually do more harm than good. Remember that herbs and supplements are not regulated by the FDA and have limited safety information.Brainerd-like diarrhea sounds somewhat similar to postinfectious-IBS (PI-IBS), though if I remember correctly, those affected by the outbreak in Brainerd had more watery and frequent stools than most IBSers...I could be recalling that wrong, however. I seem to remember reading that anywhere between 7-32% of IBS patients have a history of gastroenteritis prior to developing their IBS symptoms.


----------

